# sky contract coming to end so who to go with for broadband



## partnership (9 Dec 2013)

Currently have sky broadband and phone got in for the early deal and have paid 17.50 per month for it.  This is going up to 40 per month from Jan so looking to see what the best deal is.


----------



## Eithneangela (9 Dec 2013)

If you have Sky for more than 12 months, then you own the box. All you need to do is take out the Sky card and set up the myriad of Freesat channels available. If Mobile Wifi is enough for you there are a number of companies who offer a monthly contract of between €17 and €20. So, free TV channels (you can get most of the standard ones free) and halve your bill for Broadband. I forgot about the terrestrial channels - you will need a one-off set up to install a little aerial in your attic, buy a Saorview box, and Bob's your Uncle.


----------



## Guns N Roses (10 Dec 2013)

Vodafone currently offer Home Phone & Braodband for €40 per month (€37 if you're a Vodafone customer).

If you push their customer sales reps you may get it for €30/month. I did.

I doubt you'll get anything near Sky's introductory offer of €17.50.


----------



## napoleon.200 (10 Dec 2013)

Im using vodafone this 3 year and fond them good, the also upgrade line sppeds as the come out, im getting 20meg and if you check online and choose the office packs you should get a good deal


----------



## Guns N Roses (10 Dec 2013)

alser said:


> only reason i would stick to eircom is if efibre becomes available they would connect for free


 
I thought that too until I realised that Eircom had no plans to upgrade the cabinet outside our housing estate as there were not enough customers in our estate to justify the cost.

Just because your house is in an eFibre area doesn't guarantee that you'll be upgrade to fibre.

I left Eircom soon after to join Vodafone. It costs me half the price for double the speed.


----------



## dogfish (10 Dec 2013)

Have you tried this website.  It should save you a bit of looking at the individual sites.  [broken link removed]


----------



## TTI (10 Dec 2013)

Smart Telecom [broken link removed]
30 euro including line rental


----------



## DeeCaff (10 Dec 2013)

I was with sky since January for €10 p.m. It was brilliant until April-May when it became terrible, particularly in the evenings speeds dropping from 12meg in the mornings to under 1 in the evenings. I finally jumped ship and got connected to eFibre yesterday. It's a different world over 40 meg download 15 upload, sky bb is fast becoming a distant memory.


----------

